# Game 74 ,Bucks vs Raptors



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> TEAMS: Bucks (29-44) vs. Toronto Raptors (20-53).
> 
> WHEN: 6 p.m. Wednesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/118885699.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Drew Gooden comes through, even if he can't catch his breath. 

I don't wonder how the season would have been with Gooden healthy all year, I wonder more what would the season would have been like if Carolos had been able to play all season.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

If Gooden and Delfino would have been healthy all season I think the season would have turned out a lot different. The two are capable of being really big difference makers for us.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I must say Gooden's 22/11 statline is damn impressive in only 25 minutes.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> I must say Gooden's 22/11 statline is damn impressive in only 25 minutes.


Yes, it was. And Redd didn't stink, either.


----------

